# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  два программиста

## EweX

Сидят два программиста в кафе.
Мимо валит телка.
- Классные у нее properties, - говорит один.
- Вчера проверял... Все read only, - с грустью отвечает другой.

----------


## Botanig

боян___________

----------


## SMARTER

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Botanig

боян___________

----------


## EweX

COOl :) ыыы

----------


## Botanig

боян
ыыы

боюсь удалят флуд =))

----------

